# first shots with the sony



## paigew (Sep 15, 2020)

New camera got delivered at 11:30 am and it took until 6:30 for the dang batteries to charge....torture I tell you! Anyway it's 100% completely different from my canon, but I went through adjusted some custom settings and braved the mosquito infested outside to test it out. I also got a new lens...85 sigma art so these are all shot with that. Shot these pretty wide open so I could see how sharp it was....IMPRESSIVE!!!


(I usually don't bring my dog outside this time of day b/c she chases deer...she was being exceptionally uncooperative)
F1.8   iso    100 1/640





same settings.... f1.8 DAMN thats sharp!!!




tough shot b/c it was super windy. the sony has SO many af choices I need to play around with them and see what they all do.  Also, such great dynamic range in those highlights!
f2    iso 100    1/800




f2   iso 320   1/320


----------



## Viraj Singh (Sep 15, 2020)

Second one is best.


----------



## paigew (Sep 15, 2020)

Viraj Singh said:


> Second one is best.



thank you!! So funny b/c a couple things about that image bugged me and I wasn't even going to post it


----------



## Space Face (Sep 15, 2020)

The look ok.


----------



## paigew (Sep 15, 2020)

Space Face said:


> The look ok.



ha! I mean they are not amazing shots. It was completely awkward using the camera for the first time. I kept missing shots because I was trying to push buttons that weren't there. I didn't even know how to change ISO at the time (I found it out for the last shot but had to use the menu...I set custom buttons when I came inside) 

 I shot these all in 20 minutes, also at a focal length I've never shot at before. They are sharp wide open and that is my main point  Not award winning photos lol!


----------



## zombiesniper (Sep 15, 2020)

Looks like this will serve you well.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Sep 24, 2020)

The vivid edit would never have allowed me to think these were yours. I have gotten used to your matte finished photos. These look _very _sharp. Nice colors.


----------



## CherylL (Sep 24, 2020)

Congrats on your new camera!  I like the 2nd one best.  The oof grass looks very nice.  Which lens did you get?  You posted on another thread about knowing your 5D and fast on switching in manual.  I'm the same way with my 5D.  When I added the Fuji it was a new learning all over again to change things fast.  When I switch cameras now it only takes a few minutes of shooting to get the memory back.  Does the Sony allow to preview via the viewfinder?  I wish the Canon had that feature especially outside.


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 24, 2020)

So. it's been over a week now ... what do you think of a Sony mirrorless ?


----------



## paigew (Sep 25, 2020)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> The vivid edit would never have allowed me to think these were yours. I have gotten used to your matte finished photos. These look _very _sharp. Nice colors.


Thank you! My editing tends to be dependent on my mood sometimes 



CherylL said:


> Congrats on your new camera!  I like the 2nd one best.  The oof grass looks very nice.  Which lens did you get?  You posted on another thread about knowing your 5D and fast on switching in manual.  I'm the same way with my 5D.  When I added the Fuji it was a new learning all over again to change things fast.  When I switch cameras now it only takes a few minutes of shooting to get the memory back.  Does the Sony allow to preview via the viewfinder?  I wish the Canon had that feature especially outside.



Yes it is SOOOO different! It feels tiny, and awkward to hold. I keep changing the ISO instead of aperture, and I turned off my camera three consecutive times when I was trying to adjust the shutter speed HA! All in all though, I do love it, I am getting used to it and trying to shoot every day with it! I have my first session Sunday and then next week I have 4 days of shooting so I guess I'll know if I love it or hate it after that! The Sony does have the preview via viewfinder...>SO NICE!! I love the viewfinder in general, it's like a lit screen! This weekend I hope to find a video detailing all the different focus modes because I really want to take full advantage...you know ;P  For lenses, I got the sigma art 85 and it is AMAZING. I can't believe I waited so long for this focal length!



dxqcanada said:


> So. it's been over a week now ... what do you think of a Sony mirrorless ?


I think it's a keeper! New shots below 

all photos shot with 85 sigma art.
1. lantana ...f2.2




2. taco the dog, enjoying the fall breeze (actually he's prob thinking about running off ).... f1.8




3. red flower ...f2.5




4. these are all at Pedernales State Park in Texas. All these were f2.8




5




6


7




8


9




10 (GOATS ON THE LEDGE!!)




11. My kids do not enjoy me taking their pics anymore, but my daughter was super sweet to give me 3 seconds for this photo so I could test out the Eye AUTO FOCUS MODE...so awesome! (f.2.8)



12. strange flower, my kids call it the demogorgon flower (f2.5)


----------



## CherylL (Sep 25, 2020)

The Sigma 85mm art is a great lens!  I've seen photos from that lens on a FB photo group.  Enjoy your new camera and lens!


----------



## photoflyer (Sep 25, 2020)

CherylL said:


> wish the Canon had that feature especially outside.



BTW, I got the R6 last month and it supports this.


----------



## Donde (Oct 3, 2020)

But which Sony camera?


----------



## paigew (Oct 4, 2020)

A7iii [emoji75]


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lanceslens (May 25, 2021)

Great shots! Very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I used Sony for the past 5 years and had great luck with the equipment holding up and their lens lineup getting better and better.


----------



## paigew (May 25, 2021)

Thank you!! I'm still loving it! Though sometimes I hate it...its a love/hate  I use all canon and sigma lenses and they are working great!


----------



## SquarePeg (May 25, 2021)

I don’t know how you all do it switching back and forth between systems.  I can barely get things right with one system.


----------



## jcdeboever (May 25, 2021)

I played around with that camera in the store. My hands are too big for it. I would become a finger portrait artist if I would buy one. It doesn't feel right in my hands. I was impressed by the AF however. It is impressive overall but I prefer larger, heavier cameras mostly. I guess my gumpyness has its down side.


----------



## paigew (May 25, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I played around with that camera in the store. My hands are too big for it. I would become a finger portrait artist if I would buy one. It doesn't feel right in my hands. I was impressed by the AF however. It is impressive overall but I prefer larger, heavier cameras mostly. I guess my gumpyness has its down side.



@jcdeboever 
I love it for that reason  I am 5'1 and just over 100 lbs so I am extremely appreciative of the small size LOL


----------



## Lez325 (May 28, 2021)

I love the ART lenses- I have the 24mm f1.4 - now that is an amazing lens  you don't say which Sony??

I shoot with Sony a7Riii & Sony a7Riv

My persional favourite lens is my Sony 85mm f1.4GM, lovely for portraits and my Sony 200-600mm for Wildlife/Birds

Les


----------



## jcdeboever (May 28, 2021)

paigew said:


> @jcdeboever
> I love it for that reason  I am 5'1 and just over 100 lbs so I am extremely appreciative of the small size LOL


New nickname for you... half pint. I think I got it from Little House on the Prarie. 😆


----------



## nokk (May 28, 2021)

nice shots, congrats on the new camera.


----------



## paigew (May 28, 2021)

nokk said:


> nice shots, congrats on the new camera.


thank you!! I've had it about 8  months now, so I think I'm much better with it now


----------



## Lez325 (May 29, 2021)

paigew said:


> thank you!! I've had it about 8  months now, so I think I'm much better with it now




I did ask what Sony you use???- I guessed you missed my post, I'm a huge fan of Sony having 4 bodies and more than enough lenses (12) 

Les


----------



## paigew (May 29, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> I did ask what Sony you use???- I guessed you missed my post, I'm a huge fan of Sony having 4 bodies and more than enough lenses (12)
> 
> Les


Sorry! It's the A7III 🙏🎉


----------



## Lez325 (May 30, 2021)

paigew said:


> Sorry! It's the A7III 🙏🎉


  Very nice camera- I started with a pair of those ,Now have 2 x a7Riv's and an a7Riii as back up ( weddings/ portraits etc)

Les


----------

